# Funny Funny Francis



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Francis, you be silly!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Aaww Francis - mud in your ear- better than mud in your eye.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well if mud in her ear was the worst finding then it sounds like she is just perfect.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You have to love a silly clown like Francis - I love that she's still playing with her bucket and basketball.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

The vet praised Francis and said she wished every dog behaved as well. She got all her vaccines and didn't flinch. What a good girl we have. Such a total love. The only problem she has is a little mud in her ears and a tiny bit of brown in her teeth. Not bad, not bad at all. My husband has to brush her teeth. Which reminds me, I need to brush Noelle's teeth now.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Good girl, Francis! Glad she's doing so well


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A little mud in the ears never hurt anyone....................go play Francis, there is still lots of mud to wear!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely to hear that she is so well - here's to more mud in your ears, Frances, and buckets and balss forever!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh please, do you have a photo of Francis with her bucket? Somehow, I missed this, and I could use a laugh.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Charmed, 

Click here. http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/239874-2-gallon-dog-five-gallon-bucket.html

Giggle!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

That is so funny to watch! Explains why your Boston is one of the trimmest I have ever seen. Thank you, thank you. I will be watching several times.:adore:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Francis will chase a basketball, and then her bucket, and then back to her basketball for hours. Noelle lies down under a tree and watches her, totally not understanding what the fuss is about. Noelle will fetch a tennis ball about six times, and then she's ready for a rest. Meanwhile, Francis is just getting warmed up. That little dog is a complete crackup.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Francis will chase a basketball, and then her bucket, and then back to her basketball for hours. Noelle lies down under a tree and watches her, totally not understanding what the fuss is about. Noelle will fetch a tennis ball about six times, and then she's ready for a rest. Meanwhile, Francis is just getting warmed up. That little dog is a complete crackup.




Lol Francis is so cute! Our neighbor had a Boston that was the best behaved little dog I’ve seen. They are sweet and silly at the same time. Noelle - Francis dynamic reminds me of Kit and Lucky. Kit is the goofy one while Lucky sometimes wonders what she is up to.


----------

